
iOS 9.3.1 enables WIFI Assit, potentially breaking data caps - rabboRubble
Upgraded to IOS 9.3.1 today, and after a problematic upgrade to 9.2, I took a moment to double check cellular settings and functions.<p>Normally I keep most application&#x27;s cellular data usage to off. When Wi-Fi assist was rolled out, I turned that off as well, and kept it off. All this to keep data usage under a monthly cap.<p>Today&#x27;s upgrade to 9.3.1 reverted WiFi assist to ON. This feature is the subject of 2 lawsuits against Apple due to lack of disclosure about this feature, and the feature&#x27;s unpermitted use of consumer data plans.<p>The 9.3.1 upgrade turning this feature back on is a potential gotcha for those on a limited data plan who &#x2F;thought&#x2F; they had turned it off.<p>Check your settings:<p>Settings &gt; Cellular &gt; Scroll aaaaaall the way to bottom &gt; Wi-Fi Assist &gt; (ON&#x2F;OFF)<p>Edit: probably should have mentioned phone version. iPhone5 upgrading from 9.2.1. Perhaps the difference in experience is phone version? IDK...
======
vermontdevil
I checked mine after the update. Just like eugeneionesco, mine is still off.

------
eugeneionesco
Just upgraded and that setting was not enabled after.

